# Robs92k Lawn Journal 2021



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

WARNING Outlined, but still a bit of a read. I'll try to make it worthwhile…

#1. Don't judge me. Doing the best I can…
#2. Yes, I understand I should've come to TLF before I started…no need to add a comment confirming.

Quick stats:
Green Bay WI
Established from seed July 2020
92,814 sqft est; irrigated
Installed by landscape company (didn't do soil test)
***/Rye/Fescue (seed mix pic below)

Initial problems:
Fall Rust, low growth, very thin, patchy (prob normal)
Struggled into spring. Did soil tests (see below)
Had landscape co do PreM and initial feed.
Got soil test back, asked them to address issues and they weren't equipped/ knowledgeable enough. At least they were up front?

I had them apply spring PreM and N (1.5# slow April, .5# fast May).

Soil test says….Severely deficient in K, High PH and Ca. Could've amended that before they planted (SMH). See test copy and summary below.

Lastly, went on vacation for 10 days in May (at this point the lawn seemed to be surging and doing well) and came back to a hay field of seed heads…I still have ugly white stalks in my grass to prove it!

Two weeks later we went into a month of high temp and little rain. I pushed 1.5" of water per week and still the entire lawn went dormant. 
*I did try a FAS application a couple weeks before the drought…it worked well on 1/8 of the lawn but the rest looked sickly (volume vs weight may have played a part, DJM).

I read as much as I could here and have come to believe that I had an N problem (along with the obvious iron and uptake issues). With irrigation I likely need to be more cognizant of the "signs".

Last week I put down 1200# of Milorganite and I'm seeing a surge in growth and color. There are still quite a few spots that looked really rough, so I'm testing a few patches I applied <.25 of AS and watered in this morning.

I plan to do a Prodiamine (we won't discuss my POA problem, asked and answered…ad nauseam)and Speed Zone app in a week or two, then plan out my fall blitz.

See pics below…any recommendations or thoughts before I get myself into trouble?? TIA!

There are quite a few details I've left out. That being said…here are a few pics or my project…I'm having a hard time putting the pics in order…had to remove a couple of my wife in Vegas.

















This was fun…removal not disclosed up front….roughly 4000 stakes.





Here are a few fall and spring pics:













And here are this years early pics:

























Today's pics…


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

Holy smokes! 2 acres irrigated! Wow, that would cost a fortune around here, I'll just guess you have a well or a pond?

Quite a project, I'd be thrilled if I could get my bigger sections of lawn to look like that!


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

How's the soil w a screwdriver test? Not compacted?


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

@Overtaxed yes, we have a well. It's not exactly cheap running the pump for 5-6 hours at a time, but not bad.

@BBLOCK yes sir, no problems with the exception of a few spots that we had some questionable fill. I tilled those in spring a bit and they've filled.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

First off that's a very nice property. And the fact it's irrigated is great.

1200 lb of milorganite? That's a lot. I don't have anything against milo but I think it will be much more cost effective for you to use strictly synthetic fertilizer.

I'm going to guess what you see that went dormant was the chewing fescue in your mix. That's some wide open space and fine/chewing fescue isn't a fan of full sun.

I think you have a good amount of grass and that your thoughts about needing more nitrogen is probably correct.

I would focus on fall nitrogen and spring/fall pre emergent.

It takes a while to raise your potassium levels so SOP at 2lb monthly during the growing season.


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

The seed heads and ugly white stalks sounds like the PRG to me, I still have some thick white stalks in my lawn….ugly but not an issue. So jealous of your land and views…..all I can look at in my backyard is a fence lol.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

@SNOWBOB11 thank you! We're actually on 10 acres, but chose to "only" do 2-3 acres…I ruminate on the decision often. I figured if we were going to go that large, we had to have irrigation to make sure it grew.

I put down the milo per label…should be .74 of very slow N…I also put down 180# of sop (for some weird powder style that was supposed to be sprayable…wasn't). I was very light with the app and put down with my PTO driven spreader…it spreads everything well.

The test spots I used AS to see if it would spur a quicker reaction…again, very light. I'll follow back up with some pics after the weekend and a mow.

You too @jingobah …sometimes all a man needs is a little reinforcement.

Thanks for the look over and advice, very much appreciated!!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I should clarify when I said that's a lot of milo I know it's within the label I just meant it must be expensive to use that much :thumbup:. You should see a quicker green up and faster growth with the AMS.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

and what are you mowing this beast lawn with


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

@SNOWBOB11 , lol, didn't read that right…luckily I found the milo for $8 (32# bags). Still more than AS/ Urea, but the timing of the put down pushed me to the milo….still getting majority of 80 deg days. It's very cool overnight, so in a week or two I'll likely be in a good spot to start my blitz (with AS).

@BBLOCK not quite to reel mowing…I use a Gravely proturn ZX 60" to mow. Mulching, so it takes me roughly 2-3 hours to mow. I also have to change my blades every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Here are a few pics I took today at noon…it shows the growth problems a bit better in this light.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

That grass looks BURNT! Have you audited your irrigation And considered raising HOC?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Did you water in the AS? You should see some response now.

In addition to irrigation, i think it looks underfertilized. I would start hitting it with AMS or urea at 0.2lb of N/Ksqft if you can keep the lawn irrigated.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Being in WI you can get a better price on Milo than that, Stein's periodically has sales for 5-$30 on regular bags retail, for your purposes though a 500lbs tote might be available and with a PTO spreader I bet you have the means to handle said tote.
That said you will save a fortune hitting one of the AG coops.
Here is the price sheet from the co-op down in Greenville from this spring.



You likely have something closer but you get the point.
On the water, we have gotten several deep drenchings in the last 5 weeks or so, has that been missing you? I have had to drain 2 inches of water from the kids pool a couple times.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

@doverosx i did audits on some areas, but with the size, not all zones. It usually takes 30mins per zone to get .5". My hoc was 3.5", then 3.25 and 3" due to lack of growth. At 3" now.

@g-man after reading a lot of your posts, I agree. The AS was watered in, but I walked the test area and found some pellets not dissolved. Looks like I'll need to audit a few more. Biggest issue is I would have to split in two waterings if I need more time…more water, more often?? 
To muddy the waters more…I now have rust…







I read as much as I could (was ready to break into Reinders last night for Fungicide) and looks like this is treatable without fungicides…sulfur?

@BobLovesGrass Thank you!! Been working with Reinders and I know pricing was higher, but there are a few items here that will save coin! I have a coop in Freedom I'll check. **I'll also be checking out your journal…nice to have some local support! #bucks #wisco


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do an audit of that yellow area. At least trigger the irrigation to check the head is working.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

g-man said:


> Did you water in the AS? You should see some response now.
> 
> In addition to irrigation, i think it looks underfertilized. I would start hitting it with AMS or urea at 0.2lb of N/Ksqft if you can keep the lawn irrigated.


Would you do the AMS foliar or granular?

I have granular, but can spray as well. Due to the rust I was thinking of grabbing sulfur as well. I know it's a reapplication process and I likely wouldn't see the ph benefit, but I could mix a bit more with AMS.

Apply weekly or wait and see response first week?

*heard "if you can keep the lawn irrigated."

Many thanks for the assist~


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't have a journal, my lawn isn't worthy though with the information shared here aI have managed to thicken the grass enough the kids and dog aren't tracking in so much mud.
Maybe I will try to document if I nuke the Poa T infestation that is my front yard.
I still buy stuff at Reinders but not basics like urea, is a great resource to have nearby.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Granular

Sulfur for rust? No. Use a fungicide.

Weekly if the weather is not above 90F and you can keep irrigated.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Read through your journal and large properties are always fascinating. I'm no where close to you but have learnt a few lessons. Before that, looking at your pictures you have areas which have a nice green and some which are brown. Either you dropped more fert or those are just the zones that are getting watered well (or a mixture of both).

My first thing would be to audit each zone over the next few weeks and record that. Use the entire time rather than 5 or 10 mins to estimate. I usually leave overnight and pick it up the next day. I started using canned soups cups. The irrigation audit and ET by gman is awesome.

For larger lawns like yours make your own mix. Urea, SOP and some phos if you need. It will be 1/3rd the price. You have irrigation you can water it in. No excuse not to fertilize. Use the money upon save somewhere else. Literally get a ton of fertilizer together if you have the storage (which you should). Just to give you an idea volume discount could be as much as 30% for the regular 50lb bagged stuff from your local landscaping store. Would be less at the co-ops though.

Those 2 things will absolutely get you to a nice thick lawn if you are diligent about it.

You could do some fall overseeding if you really want at the end if you see no improvement (highly doubt that you wouldnt).

Also why do you need to change your blades every 2 to 3 weeks? Are you scalping hitting areas?


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

@uts TY for the info and advice. I'll be checking with my local coops for a mix. I'll also be posting an update from the last couple of days…which includes a new audit.

I seem to be changing the blades frequently for a few reasons…no wind block, so our mulch tends to get into the lawn. The thicker grass seed stalks seem to be taking a toll. Last year I could go 6-8 weeks. I use the fingernail test as my guide.

I have a couple of new challenges I'm reacting to as well…


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Tried to start my audit, but started raining (30% chance, lol).

*Then went to clean my 40g sprayer tank…pump doesn't work. 2 hours cleaning…no joy. Ordered a replacement on Amazon.

Ok…@g-man , yup I skimmed that sulfur article…was for gardens. That being said quite a few people and articles said to not use fungicide if you don't absolutely need to…N apps alone might take care of it. Thoughts?

I did end up buying 100# of sulfur…not to treat the rust, but because it was a cheap/ low risk option to calibrate my PTO driven spreader. I spread 1# /1000 in a flagged off 50k area. All good.

That done put down the .2 of AMS in front only where I could cover with irrigation. It's set for 45-1 hour /zone (zone map pic below) and I'll audit. Splitting the apps/ watering feels like the only way I'll be sure I can get it watered in until I complete the audit.

Here are a few pics of the project:











I feel like the milo has helped quite a bit. I'm seeing some surging green growth. The rust seems subdued as well.

Additional good news, they cut the fields today and took the weeds with them. Perfect timing….if I can get the speed zone and pre em down this week, I think I'll be looking good.

I'll follow up with more when I have it. Thanks all


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hold off on the speed zone until this lawn is growing. No point in stressing it more since it already had rust.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

g-man said:


> Hold off on the speed zone until this lawn is growing. No point in stressing it more since it already had rust.


Understood!


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

I managed to get the AMS down in two parts over two days. I got some help with the water…1.5" of rain.

I also got the fungicide down (Headway G).

Between the milo, AMS, and water, I feel like it's looking better, but still have a ways to go.

Water audit…so far, I'm getting .5" of water for every hour in the front zones…lowest over that time was 3/8". Small sample so far and quite a bit left to test.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Wow…mowed last night and no more rust. Not sure if it was the last two fert apps (AMS @ .2) or the headway g. Either way, it seems to have abated. We were in the 80's the last week during the day, but night temps are in the 60's.

Very close to the 70 degree mark for the prodiamine…hopefully this weekend.

I'm also planning another AMS app to keep it moving. If I can continue to see results like this, FAS in a few weeks to get the color up.

The massive help has been appreciated…hopefully we can get this lawn in awesome condition before winter!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Dont wait for a perfect temp for prodiamine. Do it this weekend (I'm doing mine this weekend). You want it in the soil before the weather turns nice for seed germination (eg. not so hot/dry).

I think you can also start with frequent AMS applications.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

[/quote]@g-man roger that…this weekend it is. Supposed to rain tomorrow, so I'll drop tonight or tomorrow mid day.

Per your other recommendation, I'm doing .20# AMS/ ksqft weekly. Let me know if you think I should start moving that up (planning the .5# AMS weekly fall blitz if the lawn keeps making gains and I can keep it irrigated…and mowed).

On a side note, I have PGR but haven't started using it…I was a bit worried about the stress. When do you think a is a good time to start applying? I'm more interested in root gain than growth reg, but still learning. I was thinking I'd wait to make sure everything is healthy, then do the first app with an FAS app.

Can't thank you enough for the help and support!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In 3-4 weeks you could likely go to 0.5lb, if you want.

PGR, next year in spring. I think it will be too late to start this year.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

@g-man don't want to get too aggressive. We have time, I'm just getting impatient now that I'm seeing good growth. I'm sure that's a newbie thing.!

ProD down….man that stuff is nasty. Took me a couple hours to apply with cleaning the tank. Not bad overall.

Side note: I read in the instructions fertilizer helps with suspension (I don't have agitation in my tank…yet). I also tested the solution / water ph and it was 8.0ish.

I also now know why they mention de-foamer in like 3 places…

I decided to mix in 2lbs AMS (premixed with warm water, then added to tank) into the 50g mix (.004#\ ksqft). Brought the PH down to 6.5ish and I figured it couldn't hurt. Really hoping this isn't one of those "why…" moments, but hey, never know.

I read that it's primarily pesticides that degrade with high alkaline water, but moving forward I'll likely try to reduce ph in tank solutions at least.

Still loving the growth and color…damn the seed stalks to hell!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Irrigate with 1/4in to get the prodiamine in the soil and it will be fine. I always drop water pH with ams. A little bit won't hurt.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Irrigated in the proD yesterday. Storm missed us, so I put down.20# AMS, going to water in tomorrow morning. May not look good in pics, but way better than two weeks ago.













*Also, got my new agitation kit for the sprayer!


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Ok, I have to admit, I went golfing with a buddy before getting home and deciding I HAD to get my fert down last night…smh.

I do NOT condone fertilizing while under the influence. That being said…mistakes happen and IPA in the sun sneaks up on a brother.

I found a generous pile of AMS under my garage door this morning(where I loaded it, apparently with the gates open) and I have been questioning my recollection of the pattern used to make sure I applied evenly. There may be some questionable tire tracks through the yard (nothing permanent, just my grass calling me an a$$hole) that aren't exactly straight.

Oddly enough I looked over my spreader and was surprised to find I did a really good job cleaning and drying…better than usual. My wife didn't find that amusing…apparently I told her I wasn't in any condition to cook or do dishes last night.

Good news, I only had 100# of AMS loaded and think I lost 8-10 lbs on my garage floor…worst case I did a triple pass and put down.3-.4# max. Should be safe…I did a very long water and started it early to be sure.

I've decided to make a sacrifice of tequila to the grass gods this evening and beg mercy. It's supposed to get into the high 80's again here for the next week…not looking good.

Lastly, seeing great new growth everywhere. Some aren't greening as well as others…I can't tell if it's too much water or not enough food. It's only getting .5" per hour like the other zones I've tested so far. Hoping it just needs N and maybe some iron. Going to give it a few weeks before I try anything.

@g-man i know it still too early to apply, but this clover and the other weeds are starting to irritate me. I'm getting itchy to spray the speedzone. I assume I'm waiting for the lawn to catch up and get some uniformity of color/ growth?


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Ok, yup, fert before you go golfing.





Rest of the lawn is looking good!





And got some new chems…



And fert to get me through September…



And lastly, installed the tumbling agitator in my spreader…



Time to mow…


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

N, sun, and 3" of acid rain will do wonders…

Went from about 1/4" of growth in a week, to 1-1.5" in a few days. Mowed last Friday…see pics below.

Still a bit splotchy, but color is getting better everywhere.

Unfortunately, the weeds are growing too.

BUT…I'm very happy with progress!

I'll likely wait until the end of this week to put down my next AMS app.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

it's hard to turn a train around, but this train has been turned good sir!


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

LOL at two-three posts up!

What is your mowing height? I may have missed it


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

@BBLOCK i still have some time and effort to put in, but I like the direction. A little worried about keeping up…6 hours a week mowing might kill me. I was going to do the BIG fall blitz…we'll see. Thx sir!!

@Vtx531 i was hoping someone would appreciate that…learn from the mistakes of others, lol. 3.25" now…might lower that a bit as I'm still seeing the rust/ fungus hang on in patches. Trying to find a balance moving into fall.

I started cutting tonight and got about 2/3 done before a swale moved in…tornado touched down about 20 miles north. All good here and the sun will likely be out in 20 mins to laugh at me.

Back at it tomorrow!


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Looking good nice turn around I'm liking the color


----------



## CaffeinatedLawnCare (Apr 2, 2021)

Must be on the outer edges of Green Bay, quite a bit of fields around you.

I'm from GB as well, live in Allouez.

We've had a lot of hot dry weather this summer (last few rain storms aside :lol. Aside from the rust I'd say it's probably been heat stress/lack of water. I've had to constantly water my renovation to keep it green while others around me have turned brown.

Once fall temperatures come around, and with the added rain we've been getting, it should really pick up growth. Wait until then to do the speed zone application like g-man said. We're getting pretty close, probably another week or two.

Some of your color is also being clouded by the dead material from the seed stalks/dormant grass. You could dethatch, after it recovers from the herbicide for a week or so. After that I'd just hit it with water and fertilizer through the rest of the fall. This might cause more stress than it's worth though just for some visual improvement.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

Great thread and nice work, OP. Lawn is looking great.



BBLOCK said:


> it's hard to turn a train around, but this train has been turned good sir!


Posts like this need a "like" button!


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

@M32075 thank you! I don't have neighbors, so the best I can hope is that others see it and confirm.

@CaffeinatedLawnCare Nice, fellow Wisconsinite! I've seen a few, but not a lot. I see your pretty active and always have some great tips…much appreciated!

I'm not seeing the rust propagate, but in my moister areas I've seen some orange brown closer to the roots. I've been tempted to start bringing down my HOC a bit, but I like the current 3.25"….seems to fit

I also see what Gman says about the grass growing behind you…in areas I'm getting an inch in a few days. I'm planning to do my AMS drop tomorrow/ Sunday. I have some great new growth in some of the open patches, so I'm down with holding off on the herbicide as well. But damn I hate those weeds…

Lastly…another spectacular reminder of my tomfoolery…



Ok…and a couple of recent good shots:


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

@thin_concrete thank you and agreed! Credit to the TLF team and @g-man.

@BBLOCK has his own train moving…keep an eye on that one too!


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Holly molly is it ever starting to green up and go!

Fall nitrogen blitz and this party is rocking!

Time to order a big league lawn striper! Make it pop!


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I am aware of another three around Appleton.
I made the rain dry up here Wednesday.
Storm was 26minutes out when I filled the spreader and began sprinting around the yard.
By the time I got inside my wife presumed it had befun raining based on the condition of my shirt.........she was wrong, just a couple drips of rain, but it was I think high 80s and humid


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

@BobLovesGrass hahaha!! Been there!!

So I skipped a week of AMS due to rain. Got down .21#/ksqft in the front. Also mowed earlier…looking good…but seeing a lot of little white moths…heard that might be a sign of grubs? Thinking about dropping some duocide next week with my SOP.

Will granular pesticides stress the lawn?

Also, lot of talk about dethatching…this is my first full season and I had very little organic material according to my soil test…do I need to dethatch??

Time to start reading up on a few strings. I'm also open to any advice here, lol.

@Ware first time using the tumbling agitator…works awesome, but at 540 rpm you're going to need the hopper cover….


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Robs92k said:


> @Ware first time using the tumbling agitator…works awesome, but at 540 rpm you're going to need the hopper cover….


I'm concerned with the swath spread width. Is there anything you can do to narrow the throw?


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Ware said:


> Robs92k said:
> 
> 
> > @Ware first time using the tumbling agitator…works awesome, but at 540 rpm you're going to need the hopper cover….
> ...


Unless there's a trick with the gate, I get a straight 20'…manual says min operation @540rpm (PTO).


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

10-4, I can live with 20ft.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Robs92k said:


> And lastly, installed the tumbling agitator in my spreader…


So wait, is that the SS2036B? Or the SS2067B?

The one I ordered is the same as the larger one. It has a deeper hopper, so maybe the agitator won't throw fert out the top?


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Ware said:


> Robs92k said:
> 
> 
> > And lastly, installed the tumbling agitator in my spreader…
> ...


Correct…almost double the size and a larger tractor…that being said, I was getting hit on the back of the head and your radius is going to be larger…I don't think it cost much…likely well worth it.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Ok, so woke up at 4:45am…immediately realized the irrigation wasn't running. Looked at the rain it's app…like the night before, it says "tomorrow ". I scramble to get it running…end up giving each zone I applied fert to last night for 30mins…around .20-.25"….that brings me to 9:45am…just reset to run them all again for 30mins…hopefully I don't get any burn.

Also added the agitation kit to my tank…I was up early…lol.

It's water tight and works well…though I need to go with a smaller choke. I don't get enough pressure from the pump to run the boom and agitation while maintaining 40psi. Hoping the smaller choke helps…otherwise I drilled a hole in my 40g tank for nothing…smh.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Ware said:


> Robs92k said:
> 
> 
> > And lastly, installed the tumbling agitator in my spreader…
> ...


Sorry, realized I didn't answer your question…yes, I have the smaller SS2036b. My point was that even though the hopper is larger, I'd be willing to bet you'll have the same problem.

The higher the rpm, the worse it'll be. I think you can get into the 40'+ spread width, but I would assume that'll come with higher rpms.

Pretty sure this tag is for both models…hope it helps.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Ok, I've been running the irrigation in front all day and even used a little hose for some of the areas along the driveway that got the fert blown in.

It looks really good, so I'm hoping I'm in the clear. Going to drop the back 40# and make sure I start a new irrigation program.

No rain in sight and the temps during the day will be lower 80's for the next few days. Hoping this watering gets me through until Wednesday/ Thursday.

Then vacation for a week…that's going to require a couple of back to back cuts…a little worried with the amount of fert I've been putting down…I'm likely to come back to 4"+ of growth.

Still moving in the right direction.


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

Man, I love your property. So awesome that you've got irrigation as well. Looks like things are progressing nicely! One day I'd love to have a good chunk of lawn and play with some big boy toys.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Let's see in that house! Is it new build?


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

@Liquidstone thank you! bigger lawn bigger problems. I'm finding I would've preferred to start my journey with a smaller lot. There are so many things I would've changed…but not the toys! That's the fun part…never thought I would get excited for a new attachment/ chems, etc.

@SeanBB yes sir, new build finished Feb 2018. We're on 10 acres (3 finished).
Here are a few pics..


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Last night I dropped .21# ksqft AMS in the back and made very sure my irrigation was going to run…it did.

Seriously, I had an average of 1/4-1/2" growth from Saturday noon to 4pm yesterday…that seems excessive, but a good thing considering the condition of my lawn a month ago.

Now trying to decide if I put down a pesticide…thinking Duocide from Anderson's as it's a granular carbaryl. Slightly expensive, but sounds like it's a good granular solution. I don't necessarily have issues…seeing a ton of small white and yellow moths, a wooly worm, some centipedes, pill bugs, etc. I also pissed off a small group of ants with the watering.

Is this something everyone is doing regularly/ preventative?


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Robs92k said:


> Last night I dropped .21# ksqft AMS in the back and made very sure my irrigation was going to run…it did.
> 
> Seriously, I had an average of 1/4-1/2" growth from Saturday noon to 4pm yesterday…that seems excessive, but a good thing considering the condition of my lawn a month ago.
> 
> ...


Prob cheaper to spray and buy concentrate versus granular!

Bifen it or bifen xts maybe

Prob something even better. Seedworld catalogue has everything


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

@robs92k looks great, love the vibe. Not too modern. How much is acreage out there?


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

@BBLOCK thanks for the advice…I figured it would be cheaper, but I was told ph and agitation are fickle with pesticides…since I'm warming up to tier 2, thought I'd go the easy route…even if a little more expensive. Do the pesticides (carbaryl) stress the lawn?

@SeanBB thanks! We like modern, but live in WI, so we also needed warmth. It looks a lot different today with more furnishings.
Undeveloped farmland WAS about $10k an acre…now closer to $12k…developed lots range, but anything a full Acre is likely around $100k depending on area. Our land was in my wife's family…as a matter of fact, we're surrounded by roughly 100acres of farmland and it's all owned by her parents and a couple aunts/uncles. Goal is to own it all…maybe start a sod farm?! Lol.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Got back from a weeks vacation and was surprised to find the lawn wasn't out of control.

I immediately started cutting (ok, the wife made me unpack). I started at a half inch above normal and quickly found I had a max of 4.25" in patches, but other than the mound @ 3.5", the rest cut comfortably at my normal 3.25". Patchiness is going away, but starting to see the weaker patches more.









Then we had roughly 3-4" of rain over two days….





Thought the high temps and length might've brought back my rust issues, but after the mow no indication of rust.

That being said…looking at some of my bare spots and seeing moss/ brown sludge. Hoping this isn't a bad sign…rather not have to do another round of fungicide.





Lastly, picked up my carbaryl (duocide) and Avalon (bifenthrin) for my pests and 200# of SOP that'll go down over the next couple weeks.





All of these apps need watered in, so I'll hold off on the weekly AMS app and do it with my SOP. Pesticides first.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Decided to go for a 3" HOC to see what would happen…I actually love it. I got too aggressive and the low spots were still quite wet, so I have a large portion left to cut. Looks good today and in areas you can see 1/4 a 1/2" growth.











Also upgraded my sprayer pump to see if I can get the agitation and pressure I need for the boom. Ordered coarser, higher output nozzles…if I do the math right I can get 1g/ ksqft for my larger volume sprays. No doubt I need to get a 100g tank, but I also can't water more than half the lawn in the morning.

Doing what I can, we'll see how this works. On the plus side, even if it doesn't work with one pump, I can grab another battery and add the smaller pump for agitation only.



Now I need my lawn to dry out so I can put down the pesticide, SOP, and AMS. Blitz is coming…


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Put down .4# AMS, 1# SOP, 4# carbaryl (duocide).
Only did the front so I could water in…back will be done tonight.

I expected to see quite a few more bugs on the driveway/ walkway…a few crickets and a lot of pill bugs, but no worms.

Additionally, now that the high temps are gone, it takes more than 24 hours after rain/ irrigation for a few areas to dry enough to drive over. This doesn't work well with my level of patience…lol.

Blitz is on!!


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

It's going to look great. What's your seed composition again?


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

BBLOCK said:



> It's going to look great. What's your seed composition again?


Thanks BBLOCK…hopefully you're right and I'm not in for anymore surprises this year…


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Robs92k said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > It's going to look great. What's your seed composition again?
> ...


OK yeah so call it 60% bluegrass. It's going to fill in like magic w the fall blitz


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

BBLOCK said:


> Robs92k said:
> 
> 
> > BBLOCK said:
> ...


That's the plan for both of us hopefully. I'm getting 1/2-3/4" growth in spots every few days. I'm interested to see what happens now that I turned it up a notch. Also don't know if I should expect any stress from the pesticides.

Either way, no rain in the forecast, so hoping to water in the apps I put down tonight in the morning, then hoping I can mow Friday before I leave for the weekend. We'll see how it looks by Sunday night. If I don't see much change I'm thinking of hitting it with a FAS app.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Why only 0.4lb of AMS? That's only 0.08lb of N.

Why only 1lb of SOP? That's only 0.5lb of K20.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

g-man said:


> Why only 0.4lb of AMS? That's only 0.08lb of N.
> 
> Why only 1lb of SOP? That's only 0.5lb of K20.


Sorry, that's the total product, not total weight…

2# /ksqft AMS (.42# N)
2# /ksqft SOP (1# K)


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

I started mowing last Thursday night before we left for the long weekend and only managed to get a potion done 3.0" HOC to 2.75". I had Friday off, so I figured I'd finish on Friday….with no rain in the forcast…we ended up with an inch, so the lawn didn't get finished.

Wow…over 2-3 days I had more than 1" growth on the lawn I had already cut. *making me question putting down .5# a week.

Since it was so long, brought the rest to 3" HOC and will try to bring it down to 2.75" tomorrow.

Seriously filling in though and well worth it. My biggest issue is likely the spots with the algae. I found quite a few locations, mostly front near ditch and lower slope sides on the east side of the property. I just got my daconil, so going to spot test tonight and see if I need to make a broader application.

I also need to put down my Avalon…at this point hoping it takes care of the mosquitoes more than anything else…brutal being out there for longer than 10 mins.

All that being said…making progress!


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Holly snapping turtles!

Looks incredible already what a difference from a month ago! Keep feeding the beast and mowing daily lol


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Thank you @BBLOCK, labor of love! Seriously though, if I keep this up I'm likely going to be mowing 3-4 times a week, lol.

It's like losing weight…the more people notice, the more motivated you become.

I'm on the downhill I think…I have a feeling next year you're not going to have the issues I did with your Reno. *side note…might steal your idea and have my sprinkler guys put a hose output in one of my junction boxes so I can bring a hose out to the edge of the property…need an area to clean my spreader/ sprayer/ tractor.

Hope you're getting your seed babies bro!


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Ok, 1 hour after my last post…


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Gorgeous house and property. Crazy hail though...


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Wow, only had nickel size here.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Wile said:


> Gorgeous house and property. Crazy hail though...


Nuts!! Again the video is even crazier. Thanks Wile…same to you.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

@BobLovesGrass you got lucky…I had some serious craters in my turf and likely have some dimples in my roof.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Lowered HOC last night to 2.75". I like the cut lines and getting the seed stalks down. It looks a little brown/ yellow in spots…hoping this is residual and will go away.

Tonight I plan to drop the bifenthrin…still have sow bugs, crickets, and a ton of mosquitoes. Going with the 1oz residual rate. I started my solution last night and added a surfactant that was also a ph reducer. Starting ph was 8.1. Added 32oz (half recommended rate)…brought ph to 6.1. I was looking for 5's but added 16oz more and the ph stayed level at 6.1. Should be good enough as there aren't any recommendations for ph on this product.

After that, hoping to drop 2# AMS.

This weekend I'll start biweekly FAS apps as well for the algae/ moss.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Didn't get to the AMS.

Dropped 1oz/k bifen, watered in @40 mins zone (1/4-1/3")…could only hear crickets in the distance this morning…awesome.

Best part of the week…


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Dropped 2#/ksqft AMS (.42# N), front only.

Dropping the back half tonight.

I'm seeing some lighter colors in the lawn and not sure what it's from…most of the lawn looking great, but this seems to be getting worse.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Dropped the other half of AMS.

I also decided to try a FAS application for algae/ moss:

7oz Ferrous
3oz AMS
2G water per k
(140oz Fe, 60oz AMS, 40g water, 20ksqft)

Will water in 3/8" front, .5" back.

In seeing how the lighter patches look, I think it may be the lowered HOC and higher water areas. It back up to3.25"…going to have mid 80's Sunday and Monday, so planning to let it ride and lower the HOC back to 3 after a couple cuts. 2-3 days between mows…wow.

Gone tomorrow for the day, mowing Sunday.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Mowed to 3.25" yesterday. I def have disease/ fungus pressure that flared during the last couple of days heat spike (mid-high 80's and humid). Found on spot of mycelium, and the algae seems to be spreading.

The test spots of Daconil did the job nicely, but it forms a solid crust, so unless I find an efficient way to verticut or dethatch a large area, the treatment will only go so far. I plan to do a blanket application of a specific fungicide but need specific time and environment, hopefully this week/ weekend.

*On a positive note, the lighter areas in the 25k spot treatment of FAS has greened very nicely and seems to be countering some of the effects of the pressure. It has not had effect on the algae or moss itself.

I'm not sure if I should continue to drop AMS/ blitz at the high rate…I would think the PH effect would hinder the algae growth, but I'm not well versed here. Even the stressed grass is showing good growth and spread, so I hesitate to slow the progress, but maybe I cut to .21#N/ k?

Definitely have to get a better balance with my watering practices and have to raise some heads/ level a few spots.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Where is the picture of the mycelium? What area has the algae? It is hard to tell from your images if you have a fungus problem or it is something else like not enough irrigation or you need some FAS.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

g-man said:


> Where is the picture of the mycelium? What area has the algae? It is hard to tell from your images if you have a fungus problem or it is something else like not enough irrigation or you need some FAS.


The on spot of mycelium I found when I didn't have my camera, then couldn't find it again. Only the one spot.

The algae is covering in larger areas. The majority of bare patches and anywhere the lawn is a much lighter green. It's hard to get good pics. Here's a pic from earlier…


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you are not finding mycelium, then you don't have a problem.

Don't worry about the algae. In mature lawns, the grass will control it. You will see it in bare areas, but just push for KBG to fill the bare areas.

Do the FAS per the soil folder FAS thread.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

g-man said:


> If you are not finding mycelium, then you don't have a problem.
> 
> Don't worry about the algae. In mature lawns, the grass will control it. You will see it in bare areas, but just push for KBG to fill the bare areas.
> 
> Do the FAS per the soil folder FAS thread.


Thanks GMAN…as always it's much appreciated. I'll keep moving forward. To be clear, you wouldn't try to treat the algae as well? Just past 12 months on the lawn.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Treat it by pushing growth and not having bare spots where it can survive.

Rob how many sprinklers do you have? 90-100?

I thought your lot was a huge irrigated one, then the other day I was talking to the guy that lives behind me on the other side of the forest, he has 300 sprinklers... Runs the well 24/7, that's like 3-4 acres irrigated

So if I run out of water it's probably bc of him lol


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

BBLOCK said:


> Treat it by pushing growth and not having bare spots where it can survive.
> 
> Rob how many sprinklers do you have? 90-100?
> 
> ...


Holy crap!! I have 108 heads on 12 zones. I get 1/2" in *most* areas between 1 - 1:15. Some are only getting 1/4"-3/8" @ hr. I've audited 4 zones completely, but still have work to do. The areas that are struggling are moist and not compacted.

As you can imagine, that would be 12 hours to water all zones. I've been splitting the lawn in half and trying to start watering at either midnight or 1am…in conjunction with my apps and trying to get 1:15 at each zone min.

It's hard to imagine I'm not getting enough water with the moss/ algae. That being said, I have 3-4 gaps in my irrigation and these spots are dry/ cracked, but the turf around them is in good condition/ green.

The really light colors and change flared when I brought the HOC down to 2.75".

Pic this morning from my window and a surprise I found in the lawn this morning…


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Robs92k said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > Treat it by pushing growth and not having bare spots where it can survive.
> ...


12 zones that's it? Holly that's a lot of sprinklers on each. I have 7 zones for 36. You must have great pressure


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

BBLOCK said:


> Robs92k said:
> 
> 
> > BBLOCK said:
> ...


Yes sir…8-10 heads per zone and my well pump is at 70%….I have pressure to give and since the well is so deep (540' lined to 500'), Recovery isn't a problem. Water pressure in the house drops a bit when running, but that's the worst of it.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Dropped 2#/ksqft AMS (.41#N/k) rear lawn. Weather dependent Front app will be tomorrow/ sat.

Walked the lawn a bit with the weasel to break up my test spots of fungicide. Worked well…can't image doing larger sections, but just thinking I'll tackle the larger thicker spots and let the rest work out themselves as my advisors suggest (less work and chem apps…I'm in). Hoping the FAS apps help kill the moss though.

Lawn does look to be taking off now, color excepted. Sat/Sun will be FAS Apps rear lawn.

Love fall.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Dropped the other half of the AMS in the front to finish the .42# N/ k (2# 21-0-0/ k) ISH…I really need to figure out a better way to regulate the spread…I likely put closer to .75# N in some areas. Very inconsistent. It may have some to do with the prill size, but it was working well for my first apps. We'll see how the next app goes…raining now…should be ok.

I plan to cut tomorrow and possibly FAS apps on sunday.

We'll see how it looks mid next week.

Our avg first frost is two weeks away. Likely two more apps of N, then done for the season.

Prem and cutting. Going to have to wait til spring for the speedzone…just don't think it's healthy enough and don't want to slow any progress closing gaps.

Very thankful this week. I appreciate the help this year tremendously from this site in particular.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

its not easy maintaining a large lawn, people spend a lot of time making 2k look nice, they have no clue what it takes to make 92k work!

keep on keeping on!


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

BBLOCK said:


> its not easy maintaining a large lawn, people spend a lot of time making 2k look nice, they have no clue what it takes to make 92k work!
> 
> keep on keeping on!


True that…including me, lol. Actually still having fun, but it can be frustrating.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Completed FAS app last night (other 68k, front west and rear):
4oz Fe, 2oz AMS /k

Color improved slightly with the first app I did Friday. I used a higher volume teejet (gray, 1g) nozzle on the first section in front. Last night app was with red teejet (.49 rate I believe, but less coarse) so I applied two coats perpendicularly. Interested to see if there's a difference between the two areas in a couple days…I would guess not much.

Picking up 4 more bags of AMS for my weekly blitz. Based on temps I might be able to put down two more apps before first frost.

Sprinkler guy called last Friday to see if he could shut me down…HELL NO…growing season is too short already, lol.

I'm finally figuring out that this really is a patient persons game…I'm not there yet. Lawn is starting to visibly thicken and last week I was worried a good portion of my lawn was going to die…smh…newbies.

Color is starting to come in as well. There has been a lot of settling and going to need to put in some massive spring effort to get the turf leveled. I think my 2022 goal would be to get the lawn level enough for a 1.75" HOC….we'll see.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Dropped 2#\ksqft (.42#\N) AMS, rear.

Lawn is def getting thicker. Still struggling in others.

More to come…


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Robs92k said:


> Dropped 2#\ksqft (.42#\N) AMS, rear.
> 
> Lawn is def getting thicker. Still struggling in others.
> 
> More to come…


Dropped same qty front half. .42# N (2# AMS/K)

The areas that were lighter green are resistant to both fert and FAS…so still something lingering. Oddly I also had what looked like rust on the tractor/ zero turn. It was 80 degrees today and low-mid 70s the last two. Not concerned as most areas are at least thickening. I'll call that a win.

Couple pics after the cut:


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

holly snapperoonies, it's filling in great, i hope one day to have this lawn!

what's with the bald spot just off the patio?

what's happening to that little tree, it's turning yellow, did you burn it with something? poor little guy hopefully he lives.

and my other question is, looking off the patio, there's like that ski jump out on the lawn and looks like a steep drop on the other side, is your septic bed way out there? just wondering what the mound is from i see a white pipe.

i love the last pic looking back at the house, looks so nice the house and the thick green grass, that over hang on the patio is a great design, starting to look like your dream property thru and thru eh


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

BBLOCK said:


> holly snapperoonies, it's filling in great, i hope one day to have this lawn!
> 
> what's with the bald spot just off the patio?
> 
> ...


Lol, let's address those:

Scar near patio was the golf day and I cleaned my spreader incorrectly…lol, AMS burn.

Tree isn't burned, there's a sprinkler that hits it consistently….working on a solution to this.

Yes sir, septic mound…the tank heads are surrounded by a retaining wall. I'll shoot a pic of that angle.

Thanks BBLOCK, it's our dream house and it's getting there (more quickly now). Great sunsets and view of the turf…can't beat it!

In all truthfulness, the pics I've been posting are the good areas…there is still quite a bit of spotty areas that I don't expect to completely come around this year. Thinking next spring I'm going to have to raise quite a few heads and do some leveling, so I'll plan to do something with those areas as well. I know it's solid now, so I'm starting to relax.

I have a feeling yours will be the same or better than mine by this time next year!


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Finished mowing last night…I only have 2 hours of daylight after work, so I'm having to finish the following day. The lawn is now taking off…I could literally mow every day, three days between is too long and I have areas I'm breaking 1/3 rule. Still trying to get my HOC down to 2.5"…still at 3.25". Maybe tonight I'll be able to start.

Looking better, still have some spots that don't seem to want to fill in.










This also happened last night…tree was bad enough but he also marked up the lawn in a good area. Apparently I have diva deer that prefer a well manicured lawn to the field of alfalfa.





And lastly, the scar that was golf day is now on the mend and I'm into my first Reno, lol. I roughed up a couple weeks back with a garden weasel and threw down a few handfuls of seed…new grass arriving. The patch is already < half the size just from the surrounding KBG growth…reseed is a small assist.







Next steps: mow/ lower HOC (hopefully tonight), drop .42# N tomorrow/ friday. I think I'll be able to drop fert at least one more week, hopefully two, before first frost.


----------



## AFBiker2011 (Jun 3, 2020)

Just read through your journal, very nicely done! That's a beautiful property you have.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

AFBiker2011 said:


> Just read through your journal, very nicely done! That's a beautiful property you have.


Thanks AFBiker2011…give it a month or two and I'll trade you for yours sight unseen, lol.

Just lurking in the cool season forum or are you looking to move north?


----------



## AFBiker2011 (Jun 3, 2020)

Just perusing...

I was born and raised in Illinois, and I very much enjoy the look and (barefoot) feel of a good cool season grass. Your turf looks especially foot-worthy!

Edit: You located anywhere near Mercer?


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Agreed…nothing beats a nice blend that's pleasant on the feet. My sister in law once mentioned that my old lawn felt like walking in clouds…I was proud for months after that.

Trying to get that back on a grander scale. Thanks for noticing.

Again, I'd take FL in the winter with some nice Bermuda grass Dec through April.

No, we're in the Freedom area…near GB.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Crazy week and weekend. Weather is not playing nice and very busy at work, so not much time to get things done…but I fit most of it in today.

Due to rain, I wasn't able to drop fert Thurs/ Friday. Friday I was able to cut the section I missed wed…the part I cut wed was already an inch taller…the section mowed was over 4.5". Likely broke the 1/3 rule again. It's simply taking off.

Last problem was due to weather, wet lawn, so I had a lot of clumps in the back. I cut the WHOLE lawn today (2.75" HOC) with the sweeper to get the clumps. I have so much clippings it won't hurt to sweep a few…worked very well and showed my first legit stripes…turn radius isn't awesome towing the 60" sweeper, so I apologize for the lines (bothers me too).







Still quite a few spots with algae. I'll deal with that next season (if needed).

I edged sat morning before getting out for my second round of golf for the year…and no fert apps after, lol. We had dinner with family which turned into more drinks and one helluva hangover.

I was hurting but pushed through to get the own cut and my fert app down:

2# AMS/ k (.42#/k).

I likely have one more week for fert and I believe I need to do my last app of pro-d (last app was first week of August).

lastly, had a nice view to end the week…


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Warning…mow pics. Cut late last night and didn't have time for good pics. That being said…had to get these in my journal. Quite the turnaround from a couple months ago.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Oh, baby. Looks like green velvet. :banana:


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Looking fantastic!!!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Great stuff! This is cut with a rotary? It looks reel mowed.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Great stuff! This is cut with a rotary? It looks reel mowed.


+1 to that


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Time for a striper kit so u don't have to pull a sweeper to stripe. Looks hawt


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Wile said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff! This is cut with a rotary? It looks reel mowed.
> ...


@Wile @rhart @bf7 
Thanks guys, appreciate the notice!

yes a rotary, but as @BBLOCK pointed out, I was running a sweeper.

In my mowers defense, it cuts a nice lawn for a 60" deck…as long as I keep the blades sharp, which I do. I switch blades every 5-6 mows (sometimes less). I have (3) sets I rotate so I always have a backup and a set in the shop. This is at 2.75". I have a few angles I'm starting to get close to scalping. I might just get to 2.5" HOC…but I doubt much lower until I can get some leveling in.

@BBLOCK …trying to find a striping kit made for my machine, but there are only two options and neither are truly made for it. I know people rig these, but I'm not sure I have the time/ tooling to do it right. *this'll maybe be my winter project.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Sweeper leaves a nice stripe tho lol.
Get the big league. That's what I'm going to get. I made one for my manual reel last yet lol. Layed a good stripe


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

BBLOCK said:


> Sweeper leaves a nice stripe tho lol.
> Get the big league. That's what I'm going to get. I made one for my manual reel last yet lol. Layed a good stripe


And is a giant pain the a$$ to tow around…no zero in that turn.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Turned the water back on and dropped .34# N total/k. Think that's the last granular of the season. I might be able to sneak in a FAS app if the weather cooperates.

Lawn doesn't like 2.5" HOC…showing me some yellows and browns. I cut just around the skirt of the house and was surprised that it didn't grow much in height over the last two days, but I had a significant amount of clippings. Thick!

I'll hopefully finish the cut tomorrow/ wed, then plan to cut again Friday night or Saturday. Likely Saturday so I can get the whole thing done at once.

Grass looks great…driveway needs a good wash.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks really great! I love big lawns..


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks really great! I love big lawns..


Thanks Stuofsci02🙏

Yours certainly isn't small either at 25k. I can tell you there were more than a few times this year that I wished I'd gone with less than 25k. After this blitz I'm going to need a break from mowing. Lol.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

you just need this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQGD5c3ApoM

wife will thank you :lol:


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

BBLOCK said:


> you just need this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha!! Just showed her…that's a hard "NO" sir. Appropriations does NOT approve of that purchase.

I would need an out building for that thing.

I think she'll let me get away with a roller kit for my two year old gravely I begged her to get. Ha!

Side note, why don't you own that yet??


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Go for a big rough mower…lay down some 88" stripes..


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Robs92k said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > you just need this
> ...


a little overkill for my baby size lawn.

i wouldn't mind a triplex reel mower tho

maybe someday


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Temps officially dropped…low 50's for the highs…30's low 40's for the lows. Irrigation blown out.

It's cut and pray time, along with planning mods and cleaning equipment…

@Stuofsci02 @BBLOCK

If I'm going to dream…this is my choice…JD8900



I'd likely have to convince my wife to make the other 7 acres turf and sell everything I hold dear….but I'm down for the challenge. J/K. This thing has to be $75k
plus, not to mention the cost of maintenance.

Im ok with a 2" goal HOC and my rotary…for now.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Robs92k said:


> Temps officially dropped…low 50's for the highs…30's low 40's for the lows. Irrigation blown out.
> 
> It's cut and pray time, along with planning mods and cleaning equipment…
> 
> ...


new would be sick, but you can get some very nice used ones in the 10k-20k range.

there's a couple guys on here with these... mostly seen them on the warm side tho.

most guys that upgrade get the triplex which would whip thru yours pretty good. the fairway mower would be sick on your lawn tho w the big wide stripes! you could double cut 2acres in no time with that. but you'll also want to start sand leveling the whole thing lol

stu will pull a triplex outta no where soon. i can feel it


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Had a few frosts and multiple nights of below freezing this week. Winter is here, just like that.

Lawn looks very nice. Total N this year: 5.36#. Success. Can't wait til spring!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Beautiful…. Was that your last mow?


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

My hat's off to you, this was such a fun follow this year. You have a phenomenal property, put in massive work and it paid off, truly looks awesome!


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Beautiful…. Was that your last mow?


Unfortunately, yes it was. 3 full frosts and we'll be in the low 20's starting tonight.

Oddly enough I pulled a good amount of clippings off, so it wouldn't surprise me if I had to run out the mower one more time.

How about you? Almost done or another couple of weeks?


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

jskierko said:


> My hat's off to you, this was such a fun follow this year. You have a phenomenal property, put in massive work and it paid off, truly looks awesome!


@jskierko Thank you…not for the comment, though that's certainly appreciated. I seriously want to thank guys (and gals) like you that've helped me either get back on track or kept me from jumping off a ledge at some point. This site and it's members are simply outstanding.

Your lawn happens to be one of my motivational follows…

Thank you again!!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Robs92k said:


> jskierko said:
> 
> 
> > My hat's off to you, this was such a fun follow this year. You have a phenomenal property, put in massive work and it paid off, truly looks awesome!
> ...


Don't jump - it's just grass!

I would love to see an overhead shot of this beast of a property.

Over 5 lbs of N too? Amazing!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Looks really good! Quite the journey and well worth it in the end, great work!!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Robs92k said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful…. Was that your last mow?
> ...


I think I will have one more... This week I got about 1" of clippings off the back which had not been mowed for 8 days. I think it will need one more in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

bf7 said:


> Robs92k said:
> 
> 
> > jskierko said:
> ...


@bf7 Exactly! I think you all have helped me get through the newbie-worry phase(s)…should be good next year, lol.

I have a drone, but the iPad I was using no longer works and downloading new software is challenging. I might make that a winter project…more to come.

Big blitz…exactly what the lawn needed. Honestly, likely could've gone another 2# and been a little further ahead, but it was more than enough to make me happy!

Thx for following and being there for others! Yours is another journal I follow for motivation.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

rhart said:


> Looks really good! Quite the journey and well worth it in the end, great work!!


Thanks @rhart! As I mentioned to the others, you guys are the reason there's something to show for it. Thank you again and keep the motivation coming!


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Robs92k said:
> 
> 
> > Stuofsci02 said:
> ...


I saw that last pic of the front and WOW. You had a ton of work leading up to this journal. Honestly, your project, @BBLOCK project, are the things that kept me moving this year…it was easy to get wrapped up in details, but scope is overwhelming sometimes with a larger lawn. You guys with the low cut lawns…man, that's some great stuff.

I know you keep the back longer, but still surprised you found an inch…even after 8 days. I assume it's been milder and wetter than WI.

Thanks again for following and giving a word of advice/ encouragement…it's appreciated!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Robs92k said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Robs92k said:
> ...


It all ended well this year. Overall a good year for renos.. your yard is huge compared to mine and @BBLOCK had a project on a different level altogether. You guys have some serious real estate…

Soil temps were 57 degrees here tonight, so way warmer than normal.. might get two more mows although I hope not.. I'm done mentally..


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

holly batman, this looks amaazzzing, it filled in so much!

awesome stuff Rob, by this time next year it'll be looking like a pure dream.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Robs92k said:


> Had a few frosts and multiple nights of below freezing this week. Winter is here, just like that.
> 
> Lawn looks very nice. Total N this year: 5.36#. Success. Can't wait til spring!
> 
> ...


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Robs92k said:


> Had a few frosts and multiple nights of below freezing this week. Winter is here, just like that.
> 
> Lawn looks very nice. Total N this year: 5.36#. Success. Can't wait til spring!


That looks freakin' sweet! Great work. I can't wait to see how 2022's progress is going.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Holy smokes how did i miss this!

Some major goals in here.

Noticed some chatter about dream mowers above. Used fairway units are not as expensive as you think. &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------

